# GRRRR, jinxed myself



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Just the other day I wrote this about a video I posted.



Jennifer Coulter said:


> There are lots of details I need to work on, having the dog enter and exit the "ski" position while I am moving, never exiting or entering from the front and so on....I start most of it off the snow. The consequences of cutting the dog with sharp metal ski edges is very real...knock on wood, I haven't cut her....yet.


Today I cut her at work. :evil: Oh did I ever say some bad words.

I was soooo mad at myself. I was kind of lazy and had her skiing between my legs with out any back up (leash). She has been doing so well, but is by no means "proofed".

She exited forwards while I was still skiing and my ski edge cut the back of her right front leg.

Anyways it is a full thickness cut in a nice triangle/scoop type flap. I could see the white tendon sheeth below, but she doesn't seem to be limping so the tendon must be intact. Had a quick conversation on the phone with my vet and I decided just to vet wrap it. It is going to take a long time to heal because it is gaping, but it is in a good spot, above her pastern, easy to wrap at least.

Hopefully I can keep it from getting infected, and keep her from eating the bandage. I tried to spray some bitter apple kind of stuff on the vet wrap when I got home. It says on the bottle that they will never want to lick something that has had it on it again. Of course she was liking the spray nozzle while it was coming out like it was CANDY!!!! Stupid malinois.

Lesson learned. Patience. Don't get cocky. Proof your work [-X


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jennifer

Stupid Malinois + Blonde handler = ............ ;-)

Seriously hope he heels quickly and completely


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

I'd use old wooden skis


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey Jennifer I don't know for sure this is true but I heard the trick to successfully using Bitter Apple is to first spray a big spray of it in the dogs mouth (making sure to avoid the eyes). That way they develop a real aversion to the taste, and will turn away from even a small amount of it, otherwise a lot of dogs will lick an area where bitter apple has been sprayed because they never got a full revolting mouthful of the stuff. 

Good luck, I'm glad it wasn't worse, don't beat yourself because you know the old saying...........shit happens.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Don't get cocky. Proof your work 
__________________

I do it all the time .... even when I know better LOL ....


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

susan tuck said:


> Hey Jennifer I don't know for sure this is true but I heard the trick to successfully using Bitter Apple is to first spray a big spray of it in the dogs mouth (making sure to avoid the eyes). That way they develop a real aversion to the taste, and will turn away from even a small amount of it, otherwise a lot of dogs will lick an area where bitter apple has been sprayed because they never got a full revolting mouthful of the stuff.


I tried this today. I sprayed her bandage and then I sprayed a full squirt directly in her mouth. Zero bad reaction from her, no big deal. She then went to lick it off her bandage](*,)

I on the other hand can't get it off me! I have washed my face and hands twice since then and keep tasting it...yuck.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Today she was lame, so I bit the bullet BEFORE Christmas emergency charges and brought her in.

The vet was not concerned with the cut, but the degree of lameness. The dog was put under so she could poke around. Turns out I did nick the tendon and there was some superficial damage in the way of frayed tendon peices and the tendon was also swollen from the impact.

They shaved the tendon frays, cut the flap out and stitched it up. Looks like she will be sore for longer than I thought, but should still heal up well I think.

The vets were in the Christmas spirit and did some vet wrap artwork. Here she is doped up on the couch after the vet. Some say that all the injuries she has had are really just ploys to be an indoor dog


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

>>> Some say that all the injuries she has had are really just ploys to be an indoor dog









I totally agree with those people they sound very wise !!! lol ,, heal soon Pika,,,


----------



## Charlotte Hince (Oct 7, 2010)

I like the Christmas bandage. Very festive.

Quick healing and some extended sanity wishes for keeping her in the house.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Today she was lame, so I bit the bullet BEFORE Christmas emergency charges and brought her in.
> 
> The vet was not concerned with the cut, but the degree of lameness. The dog was put under so she could poke around. Turns out I did nick the tendon and there was some superficial damage in the way of frayed tendon peices and the tendon was also swollen from the impact.
> 
> ...


 hope she heals quickly.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

YOU looked cute in the pics and vids..

but YOUR ARMS look way too hairy to get my donation...in your pics

sorry but true..from a realist..


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Joby Becker said:


> YOU looked cute in the pics and vids..
> 
> but YOUR ARMS look way too hairy to get my donation...in your pics
> 
> sorry but true..from a realist..


You should see my legs:lol::lol:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Love the bandage! Hope she heals quickly.


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

Doh... Well Good Health and happy times to you all in the new year. I hope she heals up quickly soon before she turns into a total mush. ^.^


----------

